# gun shy V.??



## Burt (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello V owners. I just joined today. I have a question. I have a V. I rescued her, she is gun shy. Is there anyway to heal her from this? Burt.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Bert and welcome.

Is she gun shy or has noise phobias? My 5-year-old Chloe has noise phobia. It doesn't have to be a gun. It can be lightning or the backfire of a truck or the banging of a pan. Tail goes down. Do lessen the effect, we have done hours of walking city streets where it gets loud. Better but she will always be gun shy. I don't even take her to the hunting preserve because the sound could be a quarter mile away and she hates it.

What made her gun shy? Do you know?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/dont-make-your-gun-dog-gun-shy.html

It can be done with a lot of patience and a slow desensitation to the sound. 

Rod aka RBD


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Burt....Darcy is not to keen on noise but I don't think she I gun shy, she is very very highly strung, I have never seen anything like it. At times she is scared of her own shadow, and you would think we were cruel towards her the way she cowers at times, but we show nothing but love and affection towards her she is real strange...look forward to reading your posts Burt...just enjoy the forum.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Just like RBD said, take your dog into noisy, crowded situations to begin acclimating her to awkward sounds and environments. I live in New Orleans and fully believe my dog is as good as he is because I've introduced him to several loud environments. I regularly take my dog with me to the bar on Friday night (thank god for pet friendly bars) and even take him down a busy crowded Bourbon St so that he can learn how to act in any situation. I would also consider using a training pistol during field training to help with the acclimation


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes and No. Meaning some dogs over come it, and some dogs never do. She would have to have a strong drive to hunt to even have a chance at overcoming it.
How do you know she is gun shy?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Yes and No. Meaning some dogs over come it, and some dogs never do. She would have to have a strong drive to hunt to even have a chance at overcoming it.
> How do you know she is gun shy?


Agreed. Also wondering how you discovered she is gun shy? Dogs are not born this way. It's always a man made problem.


----------

